# Uneven pebble density in exposed aggregate



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need some pictures.
If they where not pored het the same time there's going to be a difference in the way they look.


----------



## Mudgil (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks Joecaption for your reply.

yes it was pored at the same time. But porch is shaded area from sun but rest of the area including pathway and driveway was exposed to the sun. I live in Melbourne Australia and it is winter here these days, so I don't see much difference between temperatures of shaded and non shaded areas. 

Right now it is night here, I shall take pictures in the morning.

But can you please suggest if it is possible because of the sun light (That porch has lost more pebbles during washing as compared to rest of the area)?

Also, what do you suggest as a fix.

Contractor is claiming that he did the best possible job and no one could have done better than him as this issue was unavoidable due to sun light.

These days temperature varies from 3C to 13C here.

Your suggestion will help me to discuss this issue with contractor.

Thanks a ton....

Regards
Abhi


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post to this website. So please excuse me if I am not following a right format of posting a question...
> 
> I have got my driveway done yesterday along with the porch. It is exposed aggregate. I observed that pebble density is much lesser in the porch as compared to the driveway and other areas. The contractor is saying that it is inevitable due the fact that porch was shade area and other areas were exposed to sun.
> ...



Just when i thought i had heard them all, i think he's blowing smoke up you know where, that's about as lame as it gets.


----------



## Mudgil (Aug 26, 2016)

Please find a picture attached. You can see that the pebble density is much lesser in front of the door north of the picture. But as go south you can see that the pebble density improves. Will seal work to improve the look?

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

What method did they use to expose the aggregate??


----------



## Mudgil (Aug 26, 2016)

Canarywood1 said:


> What method did they use to expose the aggregate??


I don't know the name of the method. he pressure washed it the next day of poring.

Regards
Mudgil


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Mudgil said:


> I don't know the name of the method. he pressure washed it the next day of poring.
> 
> Regards
> Mudgil



That's what i thought, and that's why you have a density variance, too much pressure applied at that particular point, and the aggregate was washed out.


----------

